
Realize for React for Visualizing State flow and component hierarchy - mouselover7890
https://www.realizeforreact.com/
======
mouselover7890
Hey everyone, we created an open source visualizer for react.

As React applications scale, it becomes more difficult to track state and to
have a holistic overview of the component hierarchy. Realize is a tool to help
developers visualize the structure and state flow of their React applications,
especially when they are growing in scale and complexity. It currently
supports React v.16.8.

You could contribute on [https://github.com/oslabs-
beta/Realize](https://github.com/oslabs-beta/Realize)

Let us know if you have any questions or concerns

